# Monitor gesucht mit 120Hz



## Roman84 (1. April 2012)

Hallo,

suche einen 120Hz Monitor zum Zocken. 22-24 Zoll.
Bis jetzt nix genaues gefunden. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Wie hoch ist dein budget?


----------



## ЯoCaT (1. April 2012)

BenQ XL2410T


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Samsung s23a700d


----------



## Roman84 (1. April 2012)

Hallo,

die Preise habe ich mir vorgestellt. So um die 250€.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. April 2012)

Der Samsung schneidet aber nicht so gut ab, wie die Konkurrenz von BenQ XL2410/20 und Asus VG(irgendwas). Also der von Asus 236HE, glaube war das, müsste es dann werden.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (1. April 2012)

Hi, 

also dieser hier wäre evtl. auch noch eine Möglichkeit:

Acer GD245HQ 23,6" 120Hz, kostet allerdings wohl noch etwas mehr als 250Euro zur Zeit..

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## conspiracy (1. April 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:
			
		

> Der Samsung schneidet aber nicht so gut ab, wie die Konkurrenz von BenQ XL2410/20 und Asus VG(irgendwas). Also der von Asus 236HE, glaube war das, müsste es dann werden.



Wo soll der Samsung nicht so gut abschneiden ? Der Samsung ist ein Top Monitor und durchaus empfehlenswert. Im Gegensatz zu den Acer Monitoren.


----------



## Roman84 (1. April 2012)

die genannten sehen gut aus. 

Was haltet ihr von dem Samsung Syncmaster T220? kann den kostenlos bekommen. Reicht der zum zocken?


----------



## conspiracy (1. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:
			
		

> die genannten sehen gut aus.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem Samsung Syncmaster T220? kann den kostenlos bekommen. Reicht der zum zocken?



Naja das ist ein stinknormaler 22 Zoll Monitor, auch nicht mehr so aktuell und bietet auch nicht die 120hz. Weis ja nicht was du momentan für nen Monitor hast und ob der ne Verbesserung wäre.


----------



## Roman84 (1. April 2012)

Im Moment nur den Samsung Syncmaster T220. Den würde ich so bekommen. Sonst habe ich keinen.
Ist 120Hz eigentlich wirklich besser? Oder nur für 3D gedacht? Dazu brauch man doch auch ne 3D Graka oder?


----------



## conspiracy (1. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment nur den Samsung Syncmaster T220. Den würde ich so bekommen. Sonst habe ich keinen.
> Ist 120Hz eigentlich wirklich besser? Oder nur für 3D gedacht? Dazu brauch man doch auch ne 3D Graka oder?



Das Bild wird wegen der 120 Hz von vielen als flüssiger empfunden. Ansonsten ist es auch für 3D gedacht, geht aber auch im 2D Betrieb. Für den 3D Betrieb ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Grafikkarte Voraussetzung.


----------



## MCGoofy (1. April 2012)

Ich hatte auch einen T220, ist aber nichts besonderes, der hat nicht mal Full HD Auflösung.
Zurzeit habe ich einen Samsung BX2450 (den man leider nirgends mehr findet), da merkt man zum T220 ein sehr großen Unterschied.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (1. April 2012)

Ich habe derzeit einen GN245HQ, ist ein bisschen aufgewerteter GD245HQ inkl. Brille. Habe ihn für 300€ als B-Ware zu Weihnachten gekauft. Vielleicht gibts den ja irgendwo also B-Ware. Wäre eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Hab den Samsung, kann ihm nihts entgegensetze:
-Sehr gute Farben out of the Box
-HDMI und DVI-D
-LED
-120Hz
-§D fuer Amd sowie Nvidia Grakas
-Sehr Hoher Kontrast und Helligkeit

Einziger Nachteil ist das er bei hoher Helligkeit das Nt anfängt ganz hochfrequentig fiept, aber das ist nur ganz leicht zu hören wenn e komplett still ist (manche hören es auch gar nicht)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. April 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Wo soll der Samsung nicht so gut abschneiden ? Der Samsung ist ein Top Monitor und durchaus empfehlenswert. Im Gegensatz zu den Acer Monitoren.


 
Schau auf einfach auf prad.de und vergleiche. Gamestar und Chip haben die gleichen Ergebnisse. Kann ja subjektiv trotzdem ein 1a Monitor sein, aber laut Tests sind andere besser. Vorallem der Asus hat einen hohen Helligkeitswert, was sich im 3D-Modus sehr bezahlt macht.


----------



## conspiracy (2. April 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:
			
		

> Schau auf einfach auf prad.de und vergleiche. Gamestar und Chip haben die gleichen Ergebnisse. Kann ja subjektiv trotzdem ein 1a Monitor sein, aber laut Tests sind andere besser. Vorallem der Asus hat einen hohen Helligkeitswert, was sich im 3D-Modus sehr bezahlt macht.



Blöd nur das der Samsung da nirgendwo getestet wurde  gibt ein review aus Amerika bei denen Asus und der Samsung im Direktvergleich liegen und beide schneiden sehr sehr ähnlich ab, der Samsung ist ein Top Monitor, der Asus natürlich auch, leider gibt es diesen neu so gut wie nicht mehr, weil er einfach zu alt ist. Mich würde nur interessieren wo du gelesen haben willst das der Samsung schlechter abschneidet ? Gamestar und Chip sind beides nicht gerade professionelle Teststationen, Prad schon eher. Die haben aber weder den Samsung noch den Asus getestet.

Edit: Um das nochmal zu betonen, ich habe mich wirklich ausführlich und länger mit beiden Monitoren befasst und mir alle verfügbaren Reviews angeschaut und Meinungen gesammelt. Beide Monitore sind sich sehr ähnlich von der Bildqualität und der allgemeinen Performance, der Asus hat einzig und allein mehr Ergonomiefunktionen und Nvidia Vision Kit Unterstützung, es ist also hauptsächlich ne Geschmacksfrage und ne Entscheidung nach der jeweilig vorhandenen Grafikkarte. Ansonsten sind die neuen Samsung Monitore Klasse, sofern man sich mit Design und Glare anfreunden kann. Der Samsung S23A700D ist dem Asus gleichwertig, in manchen Bereichen sogar besser wie zum Beispiel dem Kontrast und dem 2D Ghosting, in anderen Bereichen ist der Asus besser wie Ergonomie und Farbneutralität. Eben gibt es den Asus nur leider praktisch nicht mehr, beide sind zu ihren Preis aber Top Geräte.


----------



## Roman84 (2. April 2012)

Überlege jetzt zwiscchen den beiden Samung Geräten: 

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED 60,96 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D 58,4cm (23") Full HD 3D LED Monitor günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de


----------



## conspiracy (2. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:
			
		

> Überlege jetzt zwiscchen den beiden Samung Geräten:
> 
> Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED 60,96 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D 58,4cm (23") Full HD 3D LED Monitor günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de



Denke zu ersterem kann dir unser "Schmerzkiller" sicher mehr sagen, würde dir zu letzterem raten. P/L technisch mein ich hat er mehr unter der Haube.


----------



## Roman84 (2. April 2012)

Tendiere auch zum 2. Auch wenn der andere optisch sehr schön ist. ^^
Bringt dieser Konverter was?

  "Ein 3D-Konverter verwandelt dabei auch zweidimensionale Bilder für eine optimale Optik".

Als Graka habe ich die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 oc im Auge.


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

> Denke zu ersterem kann dir unser "Schmerzkiller" sicher mehr sagen,  würde dir zu letzterem raten. P/L technisch mein ich hat er mehr unter  der Haube.


Bin schon da.  

Der BX2450 ist/war ein guter Monitor. Zumindest für die damalige Zeit.  Damals war er der P/L-Monitor überhaupt. Jetzt sind die Preise allerdings jenseits von gut und böse, daher geht meine Empfehlung hier auch zu Monitor Nummer 2.



> "Ein 3D-Konverter verwandelt dabei auch zweidimensionale Bilder für eine optimale Optik".


Jein! Einiges bekommt der Konverter ganz gut hin, aber eben nicht alles. Nvidias 3D-Vision-Technik ist da deutlich besser.


----------



## Roman84 (2. April 2012)

Wenn ich die Variante 2 nehmen würde, was brauche ich dann für eine Graka um 3D nutzen zu können? 
Im Moment habe ich im Warenkorb die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 oc.

Lohnt sich denn das 3D beim zocken?


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

Der integrierte 2D-3D-Konverter arbeitet mit jeder Grafikkarte zusammen. Damit du die 120Hz auf den Monitor bringst, brauchst du ein Displayport oder ein Dual-DVI-D.Kabel. 



> Lohnt sich denn das 3D beim zocken?


Kommt immer auf das Spiel an. Ich persönlich bin von dem 2D-3D-Konverter nicht so begeistert. Da macht das Nvidia 3D-Vision II-Kit seine Arbeit um einiges besser. Aber das Kit ist nicht kompatibel mit dem Monitor. 



> Im Moment habe ich im Warenkorb die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 oc.


Je nach Spiel sollte die Karte ausreichen, auch wenn eine HD7950 besser wäre.


----------



## Roman84 (2. April 2012)

Der integrierte 2D-3D-Konverter arbeitet mit jeder Grafikkarte zusammen. Damit du die 120Hz auf den Monitor bringst, brauchst du ein Displayport oder ein Dual-DVI-D.Kabel. 

Was ist denn ein Dual-DVI-D.Kabel? Reicht da nicht ein HDMI Kabel? 


Kommt immer auf das Spiel an. Ich persönlich bin von dem 2D-3D-Konverter nicht so begeistert. Da macht das Nvidia 3D-Vision II-Kit seine Arbeit um einiges besser. Aber das Kit ist nicht kompatibel mit dem Monitor. 

Was kostet denn so ein Kit? Sicherlich recht teuer?! 

Je nach Spiel sollte die Karte ausreichen, auch wenn eine HD7950 besser wäre. 

 Lohnen sich denn die 100€ mehr?


----------



## Xion4 (2. April 2012)

FÜr lau ist der T220 schon ein guter Monitor. Kann man nicht meckern, man muss ja auch im PC die entsprechende Hardware haben um nen 120hz Monitor bzw. nen FullHD Monitor zu betreiben, denn alles andere als die native Auflösung sieht doch eher bescheiden aus.


----------



## Roman84 (2. April 2012)

Das System: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, P67 (B3)
 RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 
 Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5 
Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

*push*


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

Schwanke nun zwischen: 

BenQXL2420T

und

ASUS VG23HE

Oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## conspiracy (3. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwanke nun zwischen:
> 
> BenQXL2420T
> 
> ...



Letzteren gibt es so glaube ich nicht mehr, alternativ für den Asus den schonmal genannten Samsung S23A700D. Ich persönlich würde beide dem BenQ vorziehen. Aber das musst du wissen  dachte außerdem das du ne AMD Graka hast oder kaufen willst ? Damit kannst das 3D beim BenQ nicht nutzen.


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

Ja, habe vor eine AMD Graka zu kaufen. Den Asus würde ich noch bekommen. für 230€ neu.
Möchte aber natürlich für 3D gerüstet sein, um nicht dann wieder einen neuen kaufen zu "müssen".

Beim Samsung geht glaube ich das 3D Nvidia nicht... Aber Die AMD Graka würde mit dem Samsung unf 3D funktionieren? 
Gibts schon 3D ohne Brille? So eine Brille würde mich sehr nerven^^

Was wäre dann besser?

Der Samsung oder der Asus? Kosten beide das gleiche.


----------



## conspiracy (3. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habe vor eine AMD Graka zu kaufen. Den Asus würde ich noch bekommen. für 230€ neu.
> Möchte aber natürlich für 3D gerüstet sein, um nicht dann wieder einen neuen kaufen zu "müssen".
> 
> Beim Samsung geht glaube ich das 3D Nvidia nicht... Aber Die AMD Graka würde mit dem Samsung unf 3D funktionieren?
> ...



Also, mit ner AMD Karte kannst du die 3D Funktion des Asus nicht nutzen, weil der genauso 3D Vision von Nvidia nutzt, genau wie der BenQ. Dir bleibt also nur der Samsung wenn du 3D nutzen willst. 3D ohne Brille gibt es im Consumerbereich noch nicht.


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

Das 3D habe ich leider noch nie gesehen am PC. Weiß leider nicht wie sich das lohnt. Und ob ich es nutzen würde. 
Wenn nicht, würde ich den Samsung nehmen. Wenn ja, den ASUS.


----------



## conspiracy (3. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:
			
		

> Das 3D habe ich leider noch nie gesehen am PC. Weiß leider nicht wie sich das lohnt. Und ob ich es nutzen würde.
> Wenn nicht, würde ich den Samsung nehmen. Wenn ja, den ASUS.



Wenn du den Asus nehmen möchtest und 3D nutzen musst du dir aber eine Nvidia Grafikkarte kaufen, mindestens ab GTX 570. Zudem hat de Asus keine 3D Brille dabei, brauchst dann noch ein Nvidia Vision 3D Kit für gut 70 bis 100 euro, der Samsung hat die Brille dabei.


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

was würdest du an meiner Stelle machen?


----------



## conspiracy (3. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> was würdest du an meiner Stelle machen?


 
ich an deiner Stelle würde den Samsung nehmen, weil mir persönlich 3D nicht so wichtig ist und die 3D funktionen seitens AMD schon auch akzeptabel ist, sodass man es zumindest mal ausprobieren kann, solltest du dich irgendwann doch mehr dazu hingezogen fühlen würde ich dir empfehlen dir nen größeren monitor mit 3D funktion zu holen, beispielsweise mit 27" oder mehr .. die gehen aber preislich 400+ aufwärts .. ich denke das optimalste wäre ein 3D Beamer weil meiner Meinung nach der Effekt einfach besser bei ner größeren Bildfläche rüberkommt .. aber .. die Technik ist allgemein noch nicht so ausgereift das du wirklich so nen wahnsinnigen AHA Effekt hast.

Ganz abgesehen davon müsstest du beim Asus deutlich mehr ausgeben, Nvidia Grafikkarte, Nvidia Vision Kit usw. .. da bist du alleine schon, ohne die Grafikkarte bei 100€ Euro mehr alleine aufgrund des Vision Kits .. und der Asus ist rein von der Allgemeinleistung her (wie ich schon vorher in diesem Thread ausführlich beschrieben haben  ) dem Samsung sehr sehr ähnlich, der Samsung ist in einigen Bereichen besser.


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

Ok danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Werde Den Samsung nehmen. 
27 Zoll finde ich für die meisten Spiele einfach zu groß. Da man zu nach dran sitzt. 
3D ist dann doch etwas für den Fernseher.


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2012)

> Was ist denn ein Dual-DVI-D.Kabel? Reicht da nicht ein HDMI Kabel?


Nein, reicht nicht. 
http://www.amazon.de/DVI-D-Kabel-polig-DUAL-vergoldet/dp/B001BWQIES



> Was kostet denn so ein Kit? Sicherlich recht teuer?!


nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Damit das funktioniert braucht man aber ein Nvidia-Karte



> Lohnen sich denn die 100€ mehr?


Kommt auf die Spiele drauf an. Sowie auf die Grafikeinstellungen


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

Ok danke, dann werde ich das Kabel noch bestellen.

Edit: Woran erkenne ich ein DVI-D Kabel? Habe noch recht viele DVI Kabel da.


----------



## Ryle (3. April 2012)

Das Kabel liegt beim Samsung bei, musst nix bestellen. 
Dual Link DVI Kabel erkennst du darin, dass sie voll belegt sind. Also der ganze Stecker ist voll mit Pins, während bei Single Link Lücken zwischen den Pin-"Blöcken" sind.

Übrigens:
Man benutzt für den 3D Effekt TriDef und nicht den Converter. Der Effekt ist der gleiche wie bei 3D Vision nur braucht TriDef etwas mehr Leistung (+-15%) und die Integration von neuen Spielen kann ein paar Tage länger dauern als bei Nvidia. Den 3D Converter kann man zwar benutzen, der Effekt ist dann aber besch...eiden und der Input Lag steigt wegen des 2D zu 3D-Processings auf über 35ms.

3D Vision ist mit nem Emulator und einer Nvidia Treibergeneration unterhalb von 290.xx auch möglich, sogar mit der Samsung Brille. Aber das dürfte für dich uninteressant sein da du ja eine AMD Karte hast.


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

Danke, gut zu wissen.


----------

